# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  Video dạy lắp ráp & cài đặt máy vi tính nói tiếng việt rất chi tiết [HAY]

## thethaotamchinh

Đây là cd dạy lắp ráp & cài đặt hoàn chỉnh một máy vi tính, hướng dẫn chi tiết từng bước, từng thiết bị, xem đến đâu là hiểu đến đó. Xem xong cd này với một ít kiến thức về phần cứng là các bạn đã có thể tự mình mua, lắp ráp và cài đặt hoàn chỉnh một máy vi tính.











*Download link*



```
http://rapidshare.com/files/107500451/Laprap_caidat.iso.001
http://rapidshare.com/files/107509340/Laprap_caidat.iso.002
http://rapidshare.com/files/107515357/Laprap_caidat.iso.003
http://rapidshare.com/files/107519811/Laprap_caidat.iso.004
http://rapidshare.com/files/107527719/Laprap_caidat.iso.005
http://rapidshare.com/files/107532711/Laprap_caidat.iso.006
http://rapidshare.com/files/107537056/Laprap_caidat.iso.007
http://rapidshare.com/files/107542651/Laprap_caidat.iso.008
http://rapidshare.com/files/107547117/Laprap_caidat.iso.009
http://rapidshare.com/files/107551961/Laprap_caidat.iso.010
http://rapidshare.com/files/107556416/Laprap_caidat.iso.011
http://rapidshare.com/files/107563240/Laprap_caidat.iso.012
http://rapidshare.com/files/107571403/Laprap_caidat.iso.013
http://rapidshare.com/files/107581331/Laprap_caidat.iso.014
http://rapidshare.com/files/107597029/Laprap_caidat.iso.015
```

NO PASS

----------

